
Show HN: Masonite – Modern and Developer-Centric Python Web Framework - jmancuso
https://github.com/MasoniteFramework/masonite
======
detaro
I guess I'll ask the elephant-in-the-room question again: Why should I use it
over Django? What does it do better (for your opinion of better)?

